# fish cleaning clamp?? for a cutting board



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

I had a request from a guy for a fish cleaning board. One that has a clamp to hold the fish's tail. I don't fish, so I have no idea. The guy says he can buy a board like this, but he likes the woods I use for my boards. Anyone know where I can buy such clamps? I can picture a clipboard clamp with JAWS.
Robert


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Maybe you can just buy the board and remove the clamp for your project.
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/product/standard-item.jsp?id=0075499020877a&navCount=2&podId


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Greg I have fished alot but I have never heard of nor seen of such aboard before 
but it sure looks funny to me. but for for ten bucks I wuold deffently have done the same
you said if a man want such a board …LOL.. I realy think he shuold pay for it…..LOL
sorry for my laugh but non that I know of use something like that to hold the fish
no matter if its a flatfish , stealheads , salmon or eals when we skin them and fillet a fish or cleaning them
most of us have cuttingboard made of either plastic or teak mounted on the rail in the boat
and a plastic table with a sink in land to clean the fish at
no matter what we do with the fish we hold it with one hand and have the knife in the other

Sorry Robert for my little rant here I wasn´t trying to take over or make your project
less worthy its still something that you shuold do your best on and I´m looking forward to see your
version on it, I realy don´t hope you got upset/angry now

best thuoghts
Dennis


----------



## rkevins (May 18, 2010)

if you have a Wal-Mart, of Kmart near by they normaly have them in sporting goods


----------



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks for the responses. I almost sent the guy to the nearest sporting goods store to buy a board with a clamp so I could take it off. I guess it is the thing for fishermen here. I will check out Walmart here or a specialty store in Reno Tuesday. I will probably charge at least $60.00 for a nice, flat grain board. That's about $10.00 for the wood and whatever the clamp costs. A good profit for an hours work.
Dennis, I didn't get upset with your comments. I understood your point. I live in an area that has a lot of sportsmen who spend big money on gadgets and equipment that seems unnecessary as well as not very sporting. LOL. 
I grew up hunting with a 4-10 or a 22 and fishing with bare essentials. I don't do either anymore since the turning vortex sucked me in and don't even mention box making.
Robert


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Dennis, I thought the same thing when I first saw one before buying one myself. You'd be surprised at how handy they are when your trying to scale a fish. Given your location I can understand having different ways of fishing and cleaning fish. I agree that when filleting its not necessary but we have pan fish that if you filleted them there would be nothing left. Would love to fish where your located.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Gregn
I don´t know what scale is but I gess its those small damm things there is a part of the skin 
and can bee very loose as on herings
what you call a panfish isn´t the same here here its a nickname for a flatfish (pleuronectes platessa)
that lievs on the bottom of the ocean and have both eye on one side it has two smaller cousins
all three can be a little tricky to hold when you scale them but its only takes one to learn the trick
to hold them 
and you shuold try to fish in Skandinavia around Bornholm in the ostsee we have proppely the best
fishing after salmons in the world they are difficult to catch but when you have one you will realy
have a fight for every pound the waight I think the biggest yet is over 30 kg but 20 is what people
hope for and the normal goes from 7-8 and up people who fish with there boats over there
can use weeks before the first one is onbord

but we have every kinds of great fish to catch on a line from eal over codfish to salmon around Denmark
and you don´t need a boat for most of them taking them from the coast is realy great
but all of that you can see more off in those fishing sites there is

Dennis


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Ya, fish scales, you scrape from the tail to the head leaving the skin on. Thats what makes the board so nice to have.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Panfish here in the USA is a general term for bluegill, crappie, perch, etc. that are small enough to fit into a pan. Of course, most of my fish fit into that category. Caught one that was so small, it still had a diaper on!


----------



## KB1 (Oct 7, 2009)

Here is a cheap suggestion. Everybody has an old carving set fork in their kitchen junk drawer. Drill a series of holes at that particular forks tine spacing. Stab the fork through the fish tail then insert into the holes for secure hold down while scaling. I live in Florida and the fish we get here are sometimes (hopefully) large with scales as big as your fingernails. Yeah, no shkidding. The fork in the board is safe alternative for many larger species as it takes 2 hands to scrape these monsters. happy fishing, KB1


----------



## inafog (Jun 23, 2011)

Try this:
http://www.leakywadersports.com/servlet/the-98/AP-Outdoors-Fillet-Clamp/Detail


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Here is another one

http://www.franksgreatoutdoors.com/deluxe-fillet-clamp-1.html


----------



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

cr1, I ordered a clamp from the source inafog recommended. I couldn't cahrge $60.00 if I used nails and a hinge!! Thanks for the idea though. Since I don't fish, this is like my wife asking me to make her a musical instrument. I don't play music either. If the clamp gets here in a few days, I can have the board ready for the 4th at the show where the guy asked for the board last year.
Thanks everyone for the responses


----------

